

My Latest Project - Share Music Instantly - feross
http://instant.fm

======
famousactress
I've definitely wanted exactly this in the past. Only thing that stopped me
from building it was the law.

~~~
feross
We're just playing YouTube videos. Nothing against the law about that.

~~~
famousactress
Oh man. I just noticed this in my comments archive. I'm a dick. I wasn't
paying enough attention to the implementation. Apologies.

That said, I still suspect the law might impact the future of your product
since I assume many of the songs in the videos that you're listing have been
uploaded illegally.. however, I do love the idea and hope it works out..

------
ender7
Really amazing site! Finally a way to take advantage of the "I listen to all
my music on YouTube" behavior that's becoming so common.

One comment: it's too difficult to create new playlists. The front-page
suggested lists is great, but I don't think you want to require people to open
up iTunes or some other player and then figure out how to export a playlist to
text format (most of your users, I imagine, will have no idea how to do this).

You could supply a guide on how to do this for various popular media players,
but far easier would be to do a live search on a text field and let people
click on the song they want to add from the search results.

Considering your average visitor is probably "someone who tends to listen to
their music on YouTube", you've got to make the experience extremely low-
friction, or they're just going to go back to watching stuff on YouTube.

~~~
feross
Yeah, we're working on simplifying the new playlist creation process. Thanks
for the nice comments.

------
moondowner
Behaves very strange in Opera, but I guess it's a very cool project.

The problem is: when a playlist is chosen it doesn't load, the page refreshes
all the time.

~~~
fname
+1, same issue in FF3.5 and IE9 (works in FF4).

~~~
feross
Fixed this now.

------
stagas
At last, a music service that actually cares about UX. It's great, the
animations are a bit choppy on my machine but other than that everything is
great, very intuitive interface. Where are you getting artist info from?
Again, congrats.

~~~
feross
So glad that someone appreciates all the time we spent on UX. We're still
tweaking things and trying to make it even better. We're getting most of the
music data from Last.fm's excellent API.

------
rbreve
This is amazing the UI is really nice and intuitive. I did a dubstep playlist
<http://instant.fm/p/5r> . It's interesting to notice that everything is on
youtube now.

~~~
ericflo
Hmm, it's showing up as a blank playlist for me.

~~~
rbreve
strange, a bug maybe?

~~~
feross
Yeah, we had a bug right after we launched where playlists wouldn't get saved
if you were logged out. So sorry about that. It's since been fixed.

------
tgandrews
Nice use of <http://html5boilerplate.com/>

Your humans.txt and favicon are still the default though.

~~~
feross
Haha, you noticed! Just fixed that!

------
mgkimsal
Nice job.

<http://instant.fm/p/5l>

I don't see a way to rename a playlist. Am I missing something?

~~~
feross
Awesome playlist! Hope you were able to figure out how to rename. The other
commenter is correct - click the edit link next to the title.

------
lostbit
Nice to listen to something new. I could not drecrease the video to something
below 720p. Is this somehow fixed or a bug?

~~~
feross
Yeah, this is a known bug. We're going to fix it soon.

------
mgkimsal
One might also consider tweaking this to allow for stringing together of
longer video lectures/debates on various topics.

~~~
feross
I've definitely thought about that.

------
nico
Check out voxound.com

Edit: it appears to be down

------
yakto
Wow - really nice! Love the design.

~~~
feross
Thanks. So glad to hear that people appreciate the design.

------
gobongo
You're gonna get so sued for this.

~~~
jarin
It's just YouTube playlists, how is that illegal?

Edit: all of my 4- and 5-star rated songs in iTunes: <http://instant.fm/p/7d>

~~~
feross
Really cool.

